# Interview-Partner für Rollenspiel-Report gesucht



## Hobsbawm (8. Juni 2017)

Hallo liebe Rollenspieler,

 

ich schreibe derzeit an einem Report zum Rollenspiel in World of Warcraft für PC Games MMORE und suche nach passionierten Rollenspielern, die Lust und Zeit für ein kurzes Interview hätten.

 

_Thema: _

Aktueller Zustand des RPs in World of Warcraft.

 

_Fragen u.a:_

- Wie schwer ist es momentan, RP zu organisieren?

- Wie findet man am einfachsten Mitspieler?

- Welche Voraussetzungen sollten Einsteiger erfüllen?

usw.

 

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn sich da jemand findet, bevorzugt erfahrene Rollenspieler/Leiter von Rollenspielgilden.

Interessenten können sich hier melden oder mich per PN kontaktieren.

 

Vielen Dank schon mal für Eure Teilnahme 

 

Gruß


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. Juni 2017)

Hab vor so ca. 2 Jahren wieder mit WoW begonnen um RP zu betreiben, habe mir dann laut diverser Ratschläge und Forenergebnisse den passenden Server ausgesucht und ich muss sagen... es war... ernüchternd, sehr wenig Rollenspieler. Auch bietet Wow in meinen Augen nicht die besten Grundlagen für RP. (Abgesehen vom Universum, dass ist super)

In Rift hatten wir duch das Housing System deutlich mehr Möglichkeiten die Fantasie spielen zu lassen.^^


----------



## Aun (10. Juni 2017)

^
deine goldshire rp erfahrungen bleiben auch lieber verschlusssache 

habe leider nie rp betrieben, da ich nur progress orientiert war


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. Juni 2017)

Hab meine Blutelfin ziemlich prostituiert...


----------



## spectrumizer (10. Juni 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VlO3Tnoaw44

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

